# impossible lire ou écrire un fichier openOffice 2.0 sur disque distant



## GuyPatBeche3417 (8 Décembre 2005)

J'ai télécharger la version m141 à partir du montage ftp://ftp2.cusoo.org/cusoo/Mac-OS-X/

L'installation a simplement consisté à faire un copier-coller du fichier "OpenOffice.org 2.0" accessible sur le disque monté par un clic sur leFichierOpenOffice.dmg téléchargé. On ne peut pas faire plus simple.
Quant à X11, je vois beaucoup de questions à ce sujet : lors de l'installation de Mac OS X, il suffit de choisir une installation personnalisée et dans la liste de mettre X11. Si c'est la 1ere fois que vous installez Mac OS X, et que votre disque est vierge, n'oubliez pas, à partir de votre DVD d'installation de lancer d'abord l'utilitaire disque afin de faire un formatage case-sensitive, çà fait plus sérieux avec un sytème Unix. Mais je m'éloigne du sujet qui me préoccupe !!! 

Je n'arrive ni à lire ni à enregistrer un fichier sur un disque distant avec Open Office 2.0. Quand j'enregistre, le fichier est à chaque fois bien créé, mais il est vide !!! J'ai dans tous les cas, un message d'erreur du type : "Erreur générale d'entrée sortie". (Tout fonctionne parfaitement sur mon disque local)

C'est très génant, car j'ai réussi à amener mon mac (malgré l'interdiction) dans mon entreprise 100% Windows et je comptais travailler dessus ; J'ai naturellemnt  auparavant réglé ma config réseau avec le proxy de mon entreprise .... J'accède donc aux données de mon entreprise en smb://adresseIp sans aucun problème sauf avec OpenOffice. Conclusion je dois re-switcher vers mon PC et utiliser la bureautique plébiscitée, Office Microsoft.

Est-de un bog Open-Office sur Mac ou est-ce une erreur de ma part ?
Pour information le chemin où j'enregistre ou lis un fichier, commence toujours évidemment par /Volumes
A mon domicile sur mon iDisk ce sera /Volumes/nomDeMoniDisk/Documents/tutu.doc. J'ai le même problème qu'au boulot "Erreur générale d'entrée sortie".

La seule exception est avec ma clée USB, où tout fonctionne.

Avez-vous une suggestion ??


----------



## daffyb (8 Décembre 2005)

GuyPatBeche3417 a dit:
			
		

> (...) afin de faire un formatage case-sensitive, çà fait plus sérieux avec un sytème Unix. Mais je m'éloigne du sujet qui me préoccupe !!!(...)


Je suis d'accord avec toi mais... il y a des logiciels programmés avec les pieds qui ne fonctionnent pas sur une Volume formaté en case sensitive.


----------

